# Best shampoo?



## Codythecockapoo

We've avoided shampoo in the first 8 months of cody's life and if he gets a bit stinky we'd use dry shampoo and when he's muddy we'd just rinse him off with water, but recently since we transitioned to wet food he has got some stuck in his beard and so it's beginning to smell and water won't rinse it out . Any suggestions as to what shampoos are safe and healthiest for his coat, uk based? 

Thanks


----------



## beckymnd

I tend to chop & change between Groom Professional shampoos & Animology  We've also used Earthbath Almond & Oatmeal which leaves the hair super soft & it's good for sensitive skin! (My partners Dad washed our older dog in washing up liquid & he understandably wasn't happy!!!)

I've always found using a Conditioner too afterward works well for making brushing easier. I still haven't found a definite favourite combo, I think I will give Groom Professional Almond Detangle a go next time


----------



## LuckyCockapoo

Lucky is the very definition of a mucky pup. Anything other than a walk around the streets and he gets dirty. Even in the garden he can end up filthy from running around on the soft wet soil to digging holes. So we wash him regularly. 

We use Johnson’s Baby Shampoo, these days mostly the white one than includes a conditioner. It’s hardly got any fragrance and is very mild. 

He doesn’t like the strong smells of the dry shampoos at all.


----------



## beckymnd

P.S I've since bought 4L of Groom Professional Almond Detangle & it's fab!!! No after shower itching, and it's completely eliminated the need to brush after a wash! Once dry I can run my fingers through his hair


----------



## New

*Bathing a puppy*

Hi,

I have just brought in a 10 week old male puppy. Wanted to know when and how often we can bathe him? He has all his vaccinations and treatments up to date. Also how often can we take him out in winter (I'm in Toronto, Canada hence winters all very cold here).

Thanks all in advance for your guidance.


----------



## hanna

Cowboy Magic is the best dog shampoo


----------

